# error 508



## Kenadinicole (Aug 22, 2017)

Does anyone know how to fix this? HTTP Status 508 - An unrecoverable error loop occurred while displaying the Blackboard Learn error page


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing you can do. That is a server error

all you can try is use a different browser or log out & delete all cookies and history on your browser. It can happen when authentication cannot happen because the stored cookie or log in credential doesn't match


----------

